# Plans wanted: Koppel ore car



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone know where I could get plans for a Koppel ore car or something similar? I'd like to build a few of them for the Gn15 mining tram on my outdoor layout.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,
Do you mean 1200 Series Ore Cars built by Koppel Industrial Car & Equipment Co. in Koppel, PA or are you referring to ore cars built by Koppel of Germany? If US car information is what you seek, check out this site: http://nn.railfan.net/Ingoldsby/gold4.htm and scroll down to the 1200 series for descriptions and photographs. Also check out Chapter 6 of the photo gallery further down. 
Also, you might check out the Rail Driver Car Builders Cyclopedia to see if your ore car is on the list. These cyclopedias contain builders drawings.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

The plans I want are for ore cars like the ones that Grandt Line makes in HO and O scale.


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

i think the short line&narrowguage mag would be your best betm if you are looking for euoropean mining equipment plans pecco (alantic publishing Uk ) publishes Continental Modeler , And Narrowguage world Mag or some thing like that ( they have plans of european euipment articles and plans for european equipment . hope this helps .


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you checked in GOOGLE Patents? *KOPPEL CAR CONSTRUCTION*
Russ


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

this any help http://www.irsociety.co.uk/Archives/35/NG_Wagons.htm


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dana; 
I don't know if that is what Ray needed but I can use them! 
John


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Russell Miller on 11/19/2008 9:17 PM
Have you checked in GOOGLE Patents? *KOPPEL CAR CONSTRUCTION*
Russ 





Those are them! That will keep Ray busy over the winter. They should call them SCHMOHL cars though.









-Brian


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the links, very useful!


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

Posted By jlcop on 11/20/2008 6:50 AM
Thanks Dana; 
I don't know if that is what Ray needed but I can use them! 
John

glad to be some use john


----------



## Martin Goller (Feb 12, 2008)

Here is a series of posts by Thomas Hey'l in a German Forum illustrating his construction of these cars. No language skills necessary... the pictures do indeed speak for themselves... 

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=4370

And another, here modifying LGB cars with new upper bodies.

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=5249

Again, don't get hung up with the language. But do look through all pages. Drawing are also there. 

Best regards, 

Martin


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That German site is very cool, thanks!


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Ray, 

If you ever get to the Adirondack Museum they have a Koppel ore car on the grounds. 

Jack


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

About the Koppel ore car at the Adirondack Museum: it is missing the journals that the axles rode in. The car frame is sitting directly on the ends of the axles! 
SandyR


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Sandy, 

Are you sure? I was up mthere a few years ago and don't remember anything that major missing??? They were pretty simple journals, not much to them. CI if I remember correctly, maybe bearings inside the CI. I assume there may be many of those scattered in the Adirondacks.

Where on the Shores of Ontario are you??? I'm in Rochester.

Jack


----------

